# Excel Tabelle in SQL DB importieren



## flipo84 (28. März 2008)

Hallo allo zusammen, kennt einer eine einfache Möglichkeit eine vorhandene Excel-Tabelle in eine SQL DB zu importieren? 

Es ist eine neue Tabelle der DB aber ich kenne mich nett so mit SQL und DB aus. Kann mir jemand helfen oder nützliche Links geben, am besten mit Beispielen.....


----------



## Stefan Schuster (28. März 2008)

Hay Flipo,

speichere die Excel-Tabelle als CSV-File und dann solltest du die Daten auch in die SQL-DB importieren können.

Deine Formeln in der Exceltabelle verschwinden dann natürlich.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## AHOH (28. März 2008)

Hi!

wie von flipo schon gesagt: direkt kenne ich auch keinen Weg, aber es geht indirekt über eine CSV (=character seperated value) - Datei, die Du per Excel oder OO-Calc erzeugen kannst. Folgende Schritte werden dabei benötigt:

1. Die SQL-Datenbank muß bereits mit allem drum und dran angelegt sein. (Ich mache das ganz einfach im Browser per PHPmyAdmin).

2. In Deinem Tabellkalkulations-Programm (Excel o.ä.) bereitest Du die Daten so auf, daß:
 - keine Überschriften enthalten sind. (Beim Anlegen der SQL-Tabelle hast Du die ja schon benannt)
 - die reinen Nutzdaten in den einzelnen Spalten stehen. ( Formatierungen, Formeln, etc sind nutz- und sinnlos, werden beim Speichern als CSV sowieso ignoriert.
 - der Datentyp paßt: Hast Du in der SQL-Tabelle ein Feld (=Excel-Spalte) als Integer declariert, bringt es nix, wenn Du dann versuchst, Wörter dort zu speichern... Die Reihenfolge muß also auch passen!

3. Die so fertig aufbereitete Tabelle speicherst Du per "Speichern unter" irgendwo ab, als Dateityp wählst Du CSV. Bei OpenOffice (und sicher auch bei Excel) kannst Du dann noch auswählen, welche Trennzeichen benutzt werden sollen: Nimm am Besten*;* und achte darauf, daß dieses Zeichen in Deiner Tabelle möglichst nicht vorkommt. Könnte mit vorstellen, daß es sonst zu Problemen kommt. Außerdem wähle als Textzeichen (String-Erkennung) *"*.

3,5. Du kannst, mußt aber nicht, diese so erzeugte Datei im einfachen Texteditor aufrufen und Dir mal ansehen, wie so eine CSV-Datei aussieht. Sollte man mal gesehen haben, dann versteht man auch, was man da macht. ;-]

4. Importiere die CSV-Datei in SQL. Bei phpmyadmin muß ich hier auch wieder auswählen, welches Trennzeichen (*;*) ich beim Speichern benutzt habe.

5. Glücklich sein.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## FreeGroup (29. Mai 2009)

Hi,

eventuell kannst Du auch http://www.dbTube.org verwenden.
Damit kann man seinen Import graphisch modelieren anstatt
diesen zu programmieren.

Gruß

      Andreas


----------



## Vika89 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
du könntest die ganz einfach in excel schreiben,ist auch kein großer aufwand.
Bsp. siehe Link

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321686/de

Gruß


----------



## chibisuke (23. Juli 2011)

Du hast leider nicht spezifiziert welche datenbank du verwenden willst.

Eine SQL Server datenbank z.B: (Microsoft) erlaubt dir direkt im management studio einen rechtsklick auf die datenbank zu machen und "Daten Importieren" zu wählen.

Wenn auf dem Server wo das management studio läuft excel installiert ist, kannst du direkt excel als datenquelle wählen.

Für MySQL Speicherst du das excel sheet als CSV datei und benutzt das komando LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE um die daten zu laden.


----------

